# new help reading test results



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

Could any one help me understand these numbers
Jan 2010

My numbers expected range
tsh-0.004 0.40-4.40
free t4-2.09 0.80-1.80

March 2010
Direct free T4-1.29 0.75-1.54
Direct free T3-1.96 2.01-4.90
TSH-2.23 0.50-6.00

NA 141.0 136.0-146.0
K 3.7 3.5-5.1
Chloride 100.0 97.0-107.0
Carbon Dioxide 33.0 22.0-29.0

I'm currently on Levo-mcg 75 and cytomel .5

due for blood work next week would like to understand this first. I was diagnoised in August with Hashi, Cytomel is hard for me to take makes me nausiated. Any suggestions


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What is your Labs reference range, please.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

Edited to show ranges I tried to make it easier to read , not quite use to this.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you have a change in dose of either of your meds after the January labs and befoare the March labs?

You mentioned nausea when on Cytomel? Vomiting? If so, this could explain the CO2 level. [Incidentally, my lab's reference range is 21-33 for bicarbonate which would make your reading normal.]

Based on the levels in March, there's been an improvement. While the Direct FT3 is under your lab's reference range it's pretty darn close to being normal.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

in January they changed from 125 to 75 with the Levo, and was not put on cytomel until March. Is there any thing other than cytomel to raise the T3. What should I expect with my lab work next week , will there be change in meds?


----------

